# Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Collings I35LC (aged/ThroBaks) Headstrong Lil King amp - thanks for listening!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

great job Dale as usual...
Seems to me that you must have gotten yourself one of those fancy guitar cables...cause your tone is great.

G.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

haha...i actually did get a new cable. Thanks for the kind feedback - means a lot!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really nice Dale. Is that the 1x10 or 1x12? Sounds great.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

1x12...thanks so much for taking your time to listen - Merry Christmas!


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Sweet sound dale !

If you dont hace place for all your guitars I can keep some here 

Regards and merry Christmas


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much...hope you have a Merry Christmas and all the best in the New Year ahead!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

greatly appreciate you sharing you time to check this out! Happy New Year, dale.


----------

